# Trim-Tex Contractor Open House 9/15/11



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Join Trim-Tex for a great day of education and networking at our Mid-West Region Open House on September 15, 2011 from 2pm to 8pm. We are celebrating the final phase completion of the Trim-Tex Design & Training Center. This event is exclusively for Contractors, Architects, Builders, Designers & Specifiers. 

· Drywall Art Possibilities 
· Explore the Design & Training Center
· Industry Innovations
· Product Durability Applications & Demonstrations

Special guest appearances by Top Fuel drag bike legend Larry “Spiderman” McBride & the UW Madison Racing Team

Visit with the Trim-Tex Team, Apla-Tech, Flex-Ability Concepts & Walls & Ceiling Magazine

If you’re interested in attending sign up here: http://www.trim-tex.com/OpenHouse

I look forward to seeing you all there! Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Any contractor willing to fly or drive out is welcome, all we ask is your RSVP to [email protected] 

Here is more info on the event
http://www.trim-tex.com/pdf/ScheduleInsert9-15-11.pdf


Cheers, Joe


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I would love to go, But too far for me, Come to NZ and do a huge show, Me and Kiwiman will be the only ones there :blink:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Please come to the U.K. as well. 
I want to do some drywall art!


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you supply to anyone in the U.K.?


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Yes we do! I will post that info on Monday.


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm going:thumbup: from what I've seen online this design center I need to see in person.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Event turnout is looking great! Gas up those trucks and join us. Still plenty of time.

:thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Event was great! we hope to see more of you next year :yes:

Joe


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I did not realize Myron Ferguson was associated with trim-tex until I saw you're facebook pics.


----------

